# The Coffee Wall



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

My wall got an upgrade!
I'm still working on the proper placement of all the stuff, but it is quite amazing to have a large dedicated coffee space (and pretty stoked my girlfriend let me do this).


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice to see a bottle of Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva bottom right! Is that to be part of a coffee concoction, or just drunk straight?! Guessing the wine isn't for combination with coffee so maybe I'm reading too much in to it!

Really nice setup in any case. That countertop looks like it could serve you well during any expansion!


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Lucky man, I'm still trying to convince the girlfriend we should have a machine and we have room! Very nice, I like it a lot ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mission701 said:


> Nice to see a bottle of Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva bottom right! Is that to be part of a coffee concoction, or just drunk straight?! Guessing the wine isn't for combination with coffee so maybe I'm reading too much in to it!
> 
> Really nice setup in any case. That countertop looks like it could serve you well during any expansion!


 You.

Don't.

Mix.

Honest.

Rum.

?


----------



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

I have yet to do any mixing of the various beverage types (and the rum is, at the most extreme, mixed with an ice cube). Unfortunately, I was not allowed to have a coffee wall, a wine wall and a rum wall - so this will have to do!

The countertop-unit (actually just 2 of the same units), are pretty cheap from ikea - but I enjoy the look of them, and the size was perfect.


----------

